# Invercargill



## DebbieM (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi all, after spending the last 10 months in Hawkes Bay there is a very good chance that we may be relocating to Invercargill (work reasons). I received loads of helpful info last time round so I am asking for advice again  Can anyone tell me what residential areas to look at/avoid, good schools (yr 3,5 and 7), and just any general info. What I have been told so far has not been very positive, but after living in this part of the country I can understand why they are so biased! Here's hoping its not all gloom and doom!!
Many thanks


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

DebbieM said:


> Hi all, after spending the last 10 months in Hawkes Bay there is a very good chance that we may be relocating to Invercargill (work reasons). I received loads of helpful info last time round so I am asking for advice again  Can anyone tell me what residential areas to look at/avoid, good schools (yr 3,5 and 7), and just any general info. What I have been told so far has not been very positive, but after living in this part of the country I can understand why they are so biased! Here's hoping its not all gloom and doom!!
> Many thanks


Hi there
We have visited Invercargill, but I guess there won't be too many expats there!
I will say that on our travels it wasn't the bet town we visited. It is quite flat, and many of the houses were the old 'large wooden shed' types. However, looking at Homes for Sale - Realestate.co.nz I can see that there are quite a few on there that are built to the newer standards.


----------



## DebbieM (Jan 17, 2012)

Been looking at houses too, some nice lifestyle properties just outside of town. Guess it depends on what you want ultimately, just have no idea what the various suburbs/areas are like. This is becoming more daunting than our actual move to NZ!!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

DebbieM said:


> Been looking at houses too, some nice lifestyle properties just outside of town. Guess it depends on what you want ultimately, just have no idea what the various suburbs/areas are like. This is becoming more daunting than our actual move to NZ!!


Don't stress too much - you can always move again!


----------



## daffie1986 (May 4, 2013)

Hi,

We're moving in 26 days from the netherlands to Invercargill. We're going to work and be living on dairyfarm from a dutch couple. To my understanding there are a lot people from the Netherlands and i thought there was also a farmer from south-Africa in our street/area. We will be 20 km South of the town Invercargill.

regards


----------



## daffie1986 (May 4, 2013)

daffie1986 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We're moving in 26 days from the netherlands to Invercargill. We're going to work and be living on dairyfarm from a dutch couple. To my understanding there are a lot people from the Netherlands and i thought there was also a farmer from south-Africa in our street/area. We will be 20 km *South* of the town Invercargill.
> 
> regards


I mean East


----------

